# Forum based games



## aftermath (Nov 4, 2004)

Has anyone ever played a forum based game before like an rp battle? or something much like caladon is doing in the writing section?

I have played a many a rp battles in my day, not saying i'm good, though it is a good way for writers to get into the head of a character, and different fighting styles.

And I am also working on a forum based game that is much like the board game diaplomacy. If i ever finish the calculator for the game and get thorugh the beta, I could set up a link for those interested. 

I wasn't sure where to put this. It is a game, yet the games can improve ones writing...


----------



## Morning Star (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice ideas, there are possibly maybe perhaps plans in the works for a forum rp section. I have just made suggestions to the other staff, but nothing has been settled as of yet.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

I ran a regular Vampire TM game on IRC Quakenet back in 2001 for about a year. That was quite fun.


----------

